# Mountainbike Focus Killer Bee LTD. custom aufbau  2 Stunden 59 Minuten



## dx-water (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,muss mich leider von eins meiner Bikes Trennen bin auf ein Endurofully umgestiegen.Es handelt sich um ein Focus Killer Bee Limited edition 2004,was von mir liebe voll umgebaut wurde.Dezent mit ein paar Goldparts Veredelt,kommt doch ganz gut zurgeltung.Der auf- und umbau des Bikes hat mich ca.1600 euro gekostet.Das Bike ist nicht viele gefahren ca.500km und ist in einen Topzustand selbst die Goldkette strahlt noch wie am ersten tag.Einen kleinen kratzer am Unterrohr hat es allerdings ansonsten ist der Lack ok.Die Bremsen und der Rahmen sind Limited Editionen mit Zertifikat. Ich hoffe das der nächste Besitzer das Bike genau so liebe voll pflegt und behandelt wie ich.Bei fragen kann ich immer gerne weiter helfen als gelernter Zweiradmechaniker.




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8710478801&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------

